# Automotive Eye Candy: 2019 Bentley GT



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Initiate warp drive Mr. Sulu.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Smoking hot Russian blonde model option still available?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Smoking hot Russian blonde model option still available?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Why not, everything else is! 

But I also wouldn't be surprised if they just come with the territory.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Smoking hot Russian blonde model option still available?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


That's with the GT-B model.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Initiate warp drive Mr. Sulu.


The bad news is they charge by the pound, and it's 2 1/2 tons.

The good new is that it still only costs a quarter! 

Around 3.5 to 60, top speed 200mph+.

(Used to be an Audi fan and driver. And an interesting and atypical thing about Audi is that they actually used to routinely *understate* their performance claims. And Bentley is part of VW's Audi Performance Group which also includes Lamborghini and Bugatti. Don't know if Audi's peculiarity has carried over to any of them.)


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

An aside: I have a friend here at the Country Club who has a Bentley and his wife was driving it in the main gate/road which is between two fairways. A player hit his drive at this precise moment which arrived in the middle of friends Bentley's hood (bonnet)!

Auto shop estimate for small golf ball dent in center of Bentley hood = $5,000!

Result: Driver's insurance paid.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Andy said:


> An aside: I have a friend here at the Country Club who has a Bentley and his wife was driving it in the main gate/road which is between two fairways. A player hit his drive at this precise moment which arrived in the middle of friends Bentley's hood (bonnet)!
> 
> Auto shop estimate for small golf ball dent in center of Bentley hood = $5,000!
> 
> Result: Driver's insurance paid.


Hell, I would say he can finally really begin to fully enjoy it now that it has a dent or a scratch.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Andy said:


> An aside: I have a friend here at the Country Club who has a Bentley and his wife was driving it in the main gate/road which is between two fairways. A player hit his drive at this precise moment which arrived in the middle of friends Bentley's hood (bonnet)!
> 
> Auto shop estimate for small golf ball dent in center of Bentley hood = $5,000!
> 
> Result: Driver's insurance paid.


$500 to replace the hood, 
and $4,500 to party!!! :happy:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Andy said:


> An aside: I have a friend here at the Country Club who has a Bentley and his wife was driving it in the main gate/road which is between two fairways. A player hit his drive at this precise moment which arrived in the middle of friends Bentley's hood (bonnet)!
> 
> Auto shop estimate for small golf ball dent in center of Bentley hood = $5,000!
> 
> Result: Driver's insurance paid.


Which driver? Driver of the Bentley or driver of the ill-fated ball?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Flanderian said:


>


The first car I ever drove was a Bentley. It was 1977 and I was 15. Illegal, but not only with the owner's permission, but his order. He was my employer. As a self-made millionaire with an 8th grade education he didn't suffer fools gladly, and all 15 years old boys are foolish. In his deep Mississippi drawl he snarled "You think I'm lettin' ya drive my dump truck home, boy? Now get in that damn car, and do what I say. The police ain't gonna bother us none." They didn't. I must say, my driving experiences have been totally downhill since that. I cannot ever top that superlative excursion even though it was only a mile or so.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy said:


> An aside: I have a friend here at the Country Club who has a Bentley and his wife was driving it in the main gate/road which is between two fairways. A player hit his drive at this precise moment which arrived in the middle of friends Bentley's hood (bonnet)!
> 
> Auto shop estimate for small golf ball dent in center of Bentley hood = $5,000!
> 
> Result: Driver's insurance paid.


When I lived in Mobile I had a 2007 GT. The windscreen developed a crack, and needed to be replaced. I drove to Houston (nearest dealer, there or Atlanta), as no windshield service locally could do it. $3200 for the windshield. Insurance company tried to wriggle out of it, but paid up. Had to sell the car as it attracted too much attention, of the wrong kind. It was the only one in Mobile and surrounding area.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

This is the issue with many exotics. Even if one purchases it pre owned and at a reasonable price, maintenance and repairs are extremely costly. More often than not you’ll have to take it to a dealer. 

The dealer is not going to care that the car is 15 years old or new. The cost of parts and labor adds up quickly. 

I would love to own an Aston! It doesn’t even have to be a late model. I have always loved them and would prize one over any other “super car”. But I also know it would not be something practical to drive as a daily car given the costs associated with maintaining one.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, exotics are typically only good to trailer to car shows, drive to the tennis court or to the junior league ball once a year. Driving more than 2 miles from home is a caculated risk.

Although not really an exotic, I owned a 1966 Vette (427/425). Beautiful to look at but high maintenance. And like riding in an oven.

Cheers,


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess that's why I have such a utilitarian attitude toward vehicles. Exotic cars are like fine blooded horses. I can admire their beauty but don't want to own one.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Over on SF, SpooPoker, owner of LuxeSwap, was very careful in choosing his exotic. Every time that he purchased something at a thrift store and sold it, a percentage went to his car fund. When he had saved up enough (with him, it didn't take long), he paid cash for a Ferrari F430. Sure, there were other exotics. But, in doing his research, he realized that maintenance costs for this Ferrari were considerably lower than others. It doesn't have a temperamental V12. Plus, unlike just about all other Ferraris, when it has major engine service performed, it does not require the expensive process of removing the entire engine. Still, it is not a daily driver. He knows that was never the intention of this purchase. So, for a grocery getter, he purchased a new Maserati. :icon_cheers:


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> This is the issue with many exotics. Even if one purchases it pre owned and at a reasonable price, maintenance and repairs are extremely costly. More often than not you'll have to take it to a dealer.
> 
> The dealer is not going to care that the car is 15 years old or new. The cost of parts and labor adds up quickly.
> 
> I would love to own an Aston! It doesn't even have to be a late model. I have always loved them and would prize one over any other "super car". But I also know it would not be something practical to drive as a daily car given the costs associated with maintaining one.


A friend had a DB9. In my eyes one of the most beautiful cars ever made. It was really nice to drive, but could not be left any longer than 3 days, as the battery would drain. It was always on trickle charge, which on a $180k + car wears thin after a while.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

After reading the thread yesterday, I did a search on Rolls Royce Corniche. This has been my grail car as far back as I can remember. I can get a used one with relatively good mileage for 30-50K. But having been in the trade, I know, and agree with the above written posts. The maintenance fees seem to border on the psychotic. Though, in reality, they normally are relatively fair. You buy a Rolls you'd best expect to fork over some serious coin.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

These are companies that produce very few cars and the supply chains are not as robust and the number of trained mechanics even worse.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's the exclusivity of it all, dear boy. One doesn't want to be confused with the masses, after all.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Interesting autos. But a waste of money. I'd rather give to charities that actually help people.
I don't need an inflated mind.
When I was younger they were exciting.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

WA said:


> Interesting autos. But a waste of money. I'd rather give to charities that actually help people.
> I don't need an inflated mind.
> When I was younger they were exciting.


You sir must be a load of laughs at parties....which are also "a waste of money"! 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

WA said:


> I don't need an inflated mind.


Are you sure? HC Berg makes these inflated minds, nobody needs one but they might be cool to own.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Back to Automotive eye candy:








Eagle e-type speedster, my grail car. Yours for only £500,000.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

derum said:


> Back to Automotive eye candy:
> View attachment 22522
> 
> Eagle e-type speedster, my grail car. Yours for only £500,000.


I remember the review on Top Gear (the old series, not the crappy one with Matt Leblanc).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Should money be no object (Ha, ha!) my first choice would be an Jaguar XK150 gold head. When I was in college the Riverside Raceway was in full bloom and several local 'used car' dealers had quite the selection of sports models for sale. All of them, sadly, at prices beyond my impoverished student budget.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 22524
> Should money be no object (Ha, ha!) my first choice would be an Jaguar XK150 gold head. When I was in college the Riverside Raceway was in full bloom and several local 'used car' dealers had quite the selection of sports models for sale. All of them, sadly, at prices beyond my impoverished student budget.


Last weekend, someone had their perfectly restored XK120 out for a spin. Lovely to see. My wife doesn't share my enthusiasm. "What a funny looking little old car! What is it?"

Jeesh!


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

This'll do for me









The old Bentley GT should not be as costly as many exotics as it has much in common with the VW Phaeton - so much that at one point the 4 door version was made on the same production line in Dresden.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

culverwood said:


> This'll do for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I knew it had shared the Phaeton's platform, but didn't realize it began life at the same facility.

Just read that the 2019 is a new auto, and now uses the same platform as Porsche's Panamera. Supposedly a good deal more nimble than the original GT. Many other bits new as well.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Thank you. I knew it had shared the Phaeton's platform, but didn't realize it began life at the same facility.
> 
> Just read that the 2019 is a new auto, and now uses the same platform as Porsche's Panamera. Supposedly a good deal more nimble than the original GT. Many other bits new as well.


Only some of the Flying Spur's were built in Dresden. All continental GT's were built at Crewe.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

derum said:


> Only some of the Flying Spur's were built in Dresden. All continental GT's were built at Crewe.


Ah, so! Had forgotten the Flying Spur was built on the same platform.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Ah, so! Had forgotten the Flying Spur was built on the same platform.


Until 2016 I owned a 2006 Phaeton. Absolutely wonderful vehicle. Yes, maintenance was higher than a Camry, but really not that bad -- not even as high as wifey's GL450 (another very good vehicle), which -- meaning the vehicle, not the maintenance -- is the reason I sold the Phaeton. Empty nesters just don't need two very large cars. Now my driving enjoyment is delivered by a 2008 SL55AMG. 
The new Bentley GT is simply stunning. I shall wait a few years to see how the after-market develops. "Used" is the way to go. I paid $17K for the Phaeton and received way more than my money's worth, and $33K for the SL which has already repaid me more than that in fun!

WA -- No reason one can't have some driving fun and still give generously to charities -- just buy used!


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

derum said:


> Are you sure? HC Berg makes these inflated minds, nobody needs one but they might be cool to own.


There is an old joke. Goes something like this.
This man decides he needs a new brain. He goes to a brain specialist, and ask, "What do you have?" The doctor says, "This brain is $70,000, he was a surgeon. Over here this brain is worth $100,000, a brilliant economists." He shows some other impressive brains. Then he comes to the most expensive brain. "This brain is one million dollars." The customer ask, "Why is this one worth so much more?" The fine doctor says, "It is unused!"

What is your brain worth? More? Or less?


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Mike Petrik said:


> Until 2016 I owned a 2006 Phaeton. Absolutely wonderful vehicle. Yes, maintenance was higher than a Camry, but really not that bad -- not even as high as wifey's GL450 (another very good vehicle), which -- meaning the vehicle, not the maintenance -- is the reason I sold the Phaeton. Empty nesters just don't need two very large cars. Now my driving enjoyment is delivered by a 2008 SL55AMG.
> The new Bentley GT is simply stunning. I shall wait a few years to see how the after-market develops. "Used" is the way to go. I paid $17K for the Phaeton and received way more than my money's worth, and $33K for the SL which has already repaid me more than that in fun!
> 
> WA -- No reason one can't have some driving fun and still give generously to charities -- just buy used!


There is another side to the argument.
Charity doesn't give people jobs. Receiving a pay check is better than receiving charity.

It must have been in the late seventies Rolls Royce put out a retro convertible. That I would like to have had. Checking on the internet 've seen used Rolls and Bentleys for more or less $10,000. Mint condition. Maintenance would be a hassle.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Until 2016 I owned a 2006 Phaeton. Absolutely wonderful vehicle. Yes, maintenance was higher than a Camry, but really not that bad -- not even as high as wifey's GL450 (another very good vehicle), which -- meaning the vehicle, not the maintenance -- is the reason I sold the Phaeton. Empty nesters just don't need two very large cars. Now my driving enjoyment is delivered by a 2008 SL55AMG.
> The new Bentley GT is simply stunning. I shall wait a few years to see how the after-market develops. "Used" is the way to go. I paid $17K for the Phaeton and received way more than my money's worth, and $33K for the SL which has already repaid me more than that in fun!
> 
> WA -- No reason one can't have some driving fun and still give generously to charities -- just buy used!


I hope you succeed at finding one that will be within the realm of reason. On cars like this appreciation beyond the first two or three years can be hard to assess as they're in an entirely different realm compared to ordinary "luxury" cars. And some can hold onto value much more doggedly than you would expect. And starting at a quarter million, it's very likely to remain at least 6 figures for a while, subject to individual circumstances. But I hope you succeed, it's a lifetime experience fulfilled.

As you likely know, most initial owners are little troubled by a decimal point here or there.  And many other practical issues related to normal ownership. "Oh, the Bentley will be in for service for a week? No problem, I'll drive the Ferrari, or take out the old S Class." Typical purchasers don't have a car, they have a stable.

BTW, the initial U.S. introduction is reported to be W12 engine only for the first year, with the twin-turbo V8 to follow sometime later. The comparison between the old car with both engines showed that little if anything was lost with the V8, but it offered a substantial cost savings.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

From what I’ve gathered, there are very few cars that actually appreciate. 

Ferrari always seems to be at the top of this heap. It’s really a matter of the combination of rarity and desirability. There seem to be a great many Bentleys and RR at a very relatively low price. I just don’t think they’re that collectible.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> From what I've gathered, there are very few cars that actually appreciate.
> 
> Ferrari always seems to be at the top of this heap. It's really a matter of the combination of rarity and desirability. There seem to be a great many Bentleys and RR at a very relatively low price. I just don't think they're that collectible.


Very true!

I haven't done any actual research to learn how the original GT depreciated by year, but if Mike wanted to act reasonably soon after introduction, if after three years of depreciation, say, the car has even lost 85% of its sticker value, that's still $37,500, a fair reach from his $17,000 Phaeton.

Another consideration is the cost of maintenance for cars like this. Don't know if it's going to be packaged, but even routine maintenance cost on some exotic cars can be scary. As in thousands! 

Edit: Oh, and insurance! When I met my first wife in '73, she had a '67 Ferrari. It had not been a prudent acquisition. She couldn't even afford the insurance!  Think it was $3,600 a year. $20,300 in today's money.

And while a Bentley isn't a Ferrari, and Mike doesn't live in NJ, I would be surprised if it came cheaply.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks, Flanderian. Yes, very unlikely I'll ever find a GT at a price I'd be willing to pay, but no harm in being alert! 
As for service, luxury makes almost always provide loaners, usually of the same make. But I keep an extra car in my "stable" just in case. ;-)

Agreed, SG. Only collectibles appreciate, and then only after they become collectibles, typically after many years. That said, rates of depreciation vary considerably, and not always in very predictable ways. My 2008 SL is an example of a rather surprising bargain.

Oh, and I'd grab a three-year old GT for $37,500 in a NY minute assuming good condition. Agreed re maintenance, which is why I always take that into account.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

The one nice thing about modern lease programs is that it’s easy to find a 3-4 year old, well maintained Uber-luxury car.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My Dad was a car nut and a real maintenance fanatic, a trait he passed on to me. With expensive cars, particularly vintage, it pays big to be a gear head if one enjoys working on cars as a type of therapy. I would much rather spend several hundred hours restoring and waxing a cream puff ride than spend thousands on a therapist. I also enjoy meeting fellow enthusiasts and sourcing parts and various do dads. 

If one watches vintage car auctions (KJ and Concours), it is clear that there is little money to be made if one takes into account the hours spent on a complete frame off restoration. I would guess 90% of cars on the vintage market could be purchased for less than $50k per unit. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Very true!
> 
> I haven't done any actual research to learn how the original GT depreciated by year, but if Mike wanted to act reasonably soon after introduction, if after three years of depreciation, say, the car has even lost 85% of its sticker value, that's still $37,500, a fair reach from his $17,000 Phaeton.
> 
> ...


Maintenance costs are not cheap, minimum of $3k for a full service, thankfully only every 18000 miles, hence the depreciation on "run of the mill" ultra luxury cars. Too many are made for them to be really collectible, unlike the Mulsanne convertible, which isn't coming to the USA.
You could get a 12 year old GT for around $35k.
All of the older Bentleys and Rolls that you see for $10k should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


> Maintenance costs are not cheap, minimum of $3k for a full service, thankfully only every 18000 miles, hence the depreciation on "run of the mill" ultra luxury cars. Too many are made for them to be really collectible, unlike the Mulsanne convertible, which isn't coming to the USA.
> You could get a 12 year old GT for around $35k.
> All of the older Bentleys and Rolls that you see for $10k should be avoided at all costs.


Maybe it would be worthwhile if one bought 5 of the same model for spares? I know guys who do this with vintage Harleys and Indians.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Maybe it would be worthwhile if one bought 5 of the same model for spares? I know guys who do this with vintage Harleys and Indians.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


The engines are pretty bullet proof but they don't get the TLC they need, so are often beyond economical repair. Same goes fpr transmission and all else. The bodies are usually on their way out too. Neglect is a killer. People buy them for the grille and mascot and then sell for scrap or parts. 
I would advise even the most eager home mechanic tothink twice.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


> The engines are pretty bullet proof but they don't get the TLC they need, so are often beyond economical repair. Same goes fpr transmission and all else. The bodies are usually on their way out too. Neglect is a killer. People buy them for the grille and mascot and then sell for scrap or parts.
> I would advise even the most eager home mechanic tothink twice.


Folks pay a premium for full service records. I maintain a complete history on all my cars. I find it worth the 
effort.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hemingway wrote about Fitzgerald’s maintenance on one of his French luxury cars he had at his home in Baltimore. He was burning up the engine because he insisted that the engine only have French oil. The driver, who was French, was driven almost mad due to this request.

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

French . . . oil? Seriously?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Folks pay a premium for full service records. I maintain a complete history on all my cars. I find it worth the
> effort.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


I agree, you should only buy one with FSH


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Hemingway wrote about Fitzgerald's maintenance on one of his French luxury cars he had at his home in Baltimore. He was burning up the engine because he insisted that the engine only have French oil. The driver, who was French, was driven almost mad due to this request.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Now that is funny.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 22524
> Should money be no object (Ha, ha!) my first choice would be an Jaguar XK150 gold head. When I was in college the Riverside Raceway was in full bloom and several local 'used car' dealers had quite the selection of sports models for sale. All of them, sadly, at prices beyond my impoverished student budget.


When I sold cars everyone had a saying--"Buy a Jag, then you'd better buy two, because you will need the extra electrical system." But--- the paint
on them is usually exquisite and the lines are unique.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Mike Petrik said:


> Now that is funny.


Both Hem and F. Scott liked a cocktail once in awhile. I wonder if one or both of them were lit up when this occurred.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

*1995 ROLLS-ROYCE CORNICHE IV - 2ND SERIES - LAST YEAR OF PRODUCTION- 27,032 MILES*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cassadine said:


> When I sold cars everyone had a saying--"Buy a Jag, then you'd better buy two, because you will need the extra electrical system." But--- the pain ton them is usually exquisite and the lines are unique.


Joe Lucas, Prince of Darkness.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I’ve flirted with the notion of a Bentley GT for many years - it just always falls short to me because it’s not really “best” in any category. It’s a solid, all-around GT, but at the price, you expect to have something a bit more extreme along one axis. 

I’d thought of maybe buying one for the wife (now that my daughter is out of toddler car seats), but then why not just a Mulsanne, but it’s a larger auto than she prefers, so... as much as I love the pure history of the marque, I find it hard to buy.

I think, too, at least in my city, “Bentley” is synonymous with rappers or athletes (my neighbor drives a very tricked-out, wrapped GT, his DD - he’s a football player.

DH


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Dhaller said:


> I've flirted with the notion of a Bentley GT for many years - it just always falls short to me because it's not really "best" in any category. It's a solid, all-around GT, but at the price, you expect to have something a bit more extreme along one axis.
> 
> I'd thought of maybe buying one for the wife (now that my daughter is out of toddler car seats), but then why not just a Mulsanne, but it's a larger auto than she prefers, so... as much as I love the pure history of the marque, I find it hard to buy.
> 
> ...


DH, you sound like the kind of guy whose car stable might give me future buying opportunities. Keep me posted!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

There are tons of 8-10 year old Bentley GT’s available on the web. 

Taking a look at them, most have 40-60k miles (not bad for 10 years old). Three to four owners and some with 2 reported accidents. 

And therein lies the rub. It’s still a 10 year old car. It will have bumps and bruises not to mention wear and tear. How much do brakes cost for a Bentley? What about suspension parts. 

I recently got rid of my 2007 E550. She served me well for about 9 years. Early last year, the rear airmatic shocks began to fail and her rear end was dragging. It cost $3000 to have it fixed. I can only imagine the cost of such repairs for a Bentley.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Of course, SG. Cars cost money and luxury cars cost a lot of money. And it goes without saying that one should purchase only what one can afford to buy and maintain. But whatever the category, buying used and steadfastly holding is a better strategy than buying new and regularly refreshing -- as long as one is careful to buy only cars that have been especially well cared for (and this takes careful due diligence of course). People sell good cars all the time because they favor predictable monthly payments over unpredictable repair costs. The cost of the former almost always greatly overwhelms the cost of the latter, but the psyschological toll of the unpredictability seems to trump the financial toll of the math. Too each his own of course, but folks like me are the beneficiary of their calculus.

A related phenomenon is the canard that one should never put more $ into repairing a car than the car is worth. This is a silly calculus. The proper calculus is to compare the cost of the repair against the net cost of acquiring a comparable replacement vehicle.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Although I greatly appreciate the history and engineering of Bentley/Rolls, the are a bit over the top for this country boy as daily run around town automobile. When the revolution comes, the locals wouldn’t need to look far to see who to string up first. 

At heart, I am much more a vintage Jag Saloon car kind of guy. One can pick a Saloon up for a song, be unique and not scream “look at my $”!

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Although I greatly appreciate the history and engineering of Bentley/Rolls, the are a bit over the top for this country boy as daily run around town automobile. When the revolution comes, the locals wouldn't need to look far to see who to string up first.


And here I thought after the revolution we'll all drive RR!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> At heart, I am much more a vintage Jag Saloon car kind of guy. One can pick a Saloon up for a song, be unique and not scream "look at my $"!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Point well taken BSR, but in all fairness tooling around in a 23 year old RR screams more "bon vivant" than "look at my $" IMO, but I concede that the distinction will likely be lost come the riots.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Cassadine said:


> *1995 ROLLS-ROYCE CORNICHE IV - 2ND SERIES - LAST YEAR OF PRODUCTION- 27,032 MILES*


Very nice, but that 23 year old car is still going to cost you around $190k!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> I've flirted with the notion of a Bentley GT for many years - it just always falls short to me because it's not really "best" in any category. It's a solid, all-around GT, but at the price, you expect to have something a bit more extreme along one axis.
> 
> I'd thought of maybe buying one for the wife (now that my daughter is out of toddler car seats), but then why not just a Mulsanne, but it's a larger auto than she prefers, so... as much as I love the pure history of the marque, I find it hard to buy.
> 
> ...


I don't view a comparison of the GT to the Mulsanne as one of better or worse, but rather which flavor you prefer. One is a very fast sedan, the other a true grand touring car, with all the historical and romantic resonance that this entails.

If the objective is simply to buy a beautiful, very expensive auto that will impress, there are many, and perhaps better choices. But for me Bentleys will never be about rappers.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I remember J-Lo and Ben Afleck purchasing his and hers Bentley’s when they were together (Bennifer?). When I was working in Savannah and they were living down there one would see them occasionally. It was a bit high on the grotesquely gauche scale for me. Most likely the root cause of my aversion to the marque and to both J-Lo and Ben. 

A good friend of mine who was a former newspaperman was living on Jekyll Island. His wife had terminal cancer and he bought her a $30,000 used Bentley from a Dr. on Sea Island so that her could drive her around in style during her last days. It was a sweet gesture to cap a life spent together. He said it cost the same as a new Chevy and he wanted her to have the best!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I remember J-Lo and Ben Afleck purchasing his and hers Bentley's when they were together (Bennifer?). When I was working in Savannah and they were living down there one would see them occasionally. It was a bit high on the grotesquely gauche scale for me. Most likely the root cause of my aversion to the marque and to both J-Lo and Ben.
> 
> A good friend of mine who was a former newspaperman was living on Jekyll Island. His wife had terminal cancer and he bought her a $30,000 used Bentley from a Dr. on Sea Island so that her could drive her around in style during her last days. It was a sweet gesture to cap a life spent together. He said it cost the same as a new Chevy and he wanted her to have the best!
> 
> ...


That's a lovely story! Thank you.

Unfortunately, there is no obstacle to the moneyed gauche imitating the style of sporting old money. (Cagily ignoring that the Barnatos were formerly Rand Lords issuing from entertainers. ) But perhaps that's precisely the point of Fitzgerald's _The Great Gatsby. _(Both him and it overpraised, IMHO.) That wealth offers entry into the world of wealth, and where does one stop and the other begin?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

But not always very successfully. A modicum of composure and discretion, a touch of dignity and a soupçon of philanthropy is always appreciated no matter how _nouveau _or Olde your money may be. Boorishness never succeeds except among other boors.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

In Britain the GT got a reputation as a footballers (soccer) car, which then became a WAGs vehicle of choice.
The Mulsanne is generally regarded as being a gentlemans car, whilst Rolls Royce is for the nouveau riche.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Boorishness never succeeds except among other boors.


:beer:



derum said:


> In Britain the GT got a reputation as a footballers (soccer) car, which then became a WAGs vehicle of choice.
> 
> The Mulsanne is generally regarded as being a gentlemans car, whilst Rolls Royce is for the nouveau riche.


Then I promise I shall never besmirch a Mulsanne with my presence! 

As spectacular as I feel the new GT is, all things considered, my aching, aged bones and driving proclivities would at this stage be most pampered by a Flying Spur. And that would suit me just fine!


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

derum said:


> Very nice, but that 23 year old car is still going to cost you around $190k!


Yes. We're definitely Internet window shopping


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Andy said:


> An aside: I have a friend here at the Country Club who has a Bentley and his wife was driving it in the main gate/road which is between two fairways. A player hit his drive at this precise moment which arrived in the middle of friends Bentley's hood (bonnet)!
> 
> Auto shop estimate for small golf ball dent in center of Bentley hood = $5,000!
> 
> Result: Driver's insurance paid.


LOL. Would our resident golfers call that "a Hood in One?"


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I remember J-Lo and Ben Afleck purchasing his and hers Bentley's when they were together (Bennifer?). When I was working in Savannah and they were living down there one would see them occasionally. It was a bit high on the grotesquely gauche scale for me. Most likely the root cause of my aversion to the marque and to both J-Lo and Ben.
> 
> A good friend of mine who was a former newspaperman was living on Jekyll Island. His wife had terminal cancer and he bought her a $30,000 used Bentley from a Dr. on Sea Island so that her could drive her around in style during her last days. It was a sweet gesture to cap a life spent together. He said it cost the same as a new Chevy and he wanted her to have the best!
> 
> ...


 LOL. I thought J-Lo drove a Fiat 500, or so those old commercials would lead one to believe!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I thought J-Lo drove a Fiat 500, or so those old commercials would lead one to believe!


What day is it?

Let's face it, J-Lo drives whatever the heck she feels like driving!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here we go! 
And talk about eye candy!.....Meow!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

...and speaking of meow.......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

J Lo will drive whatever you pay her enough to drive.


----------

